# Was tun nach Tiefentladung Litiumionen-Akku?



## cmm1808

Hallo Forum,

was kann man nach einer Tiefentladung eines Notebook-Akkus (LiIo)
tun?
Gibts eine Vorgehensweise um den Akku wieder zum Leben zu erwecken?
Kann es sein, dass es Notebooks gibt, die man nur mit gesteckten Akku
betreiben kann (IPC)?
Möchte ich mein Notebook ohne Akku betreiben, schaltet es erst garnicht
ein, sondern zeigt über LED`s an: Akkuladestand zu niedrig.
Gibt es hierfür einen Trick, um das zu umgehen?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Christian


----------



## Seppl

Hallo,

normalerweise sollte das Notebook ja eine Tiefentladung verhindern und rechtzeitig abschalten.

Bist Du sicher, dass der Akku tiefentladen ist? Falls doch, schlechte Karten. Da gehen die Zellen hinüber (polen sich um), kannst nur noch wegwerfen.

Die Notebooks die ich bisher hatte (Dell und Sony) sind auch ohne Akku gelaufen. Was hast Du denn für ein Gerät?

Ciao Seppl


----------



## Zottel

Die folgenden "Tips" sind mit äußerster Vorsicht und absolut auf eigene Gefahr umzusetzen !!!! Schließlich wird auf Lithium haltigen Akkus und Batterien immer vor Brand- und Explosionsgefahr gewarnt!! 
Und dein Notebook ist ja auch nicht so billig!!


> Kann es sein, dass es Notebooks gibt, die man nur mit gesteckten Akku
> betreiben kann (IPC)?


Jo. Es kann wohl sein, daß das "Netzgerät" den Akku als Puffer braucht und ansonsten keine oder keine genügend stabile Spannung erzeugt. Abhilfe könnte (muß aber nicht) in diesem Fall ein dicker Elko anstelle des Akkus bringen. Ich habe es aber noch nie selbst probiert!!
Ferner halte ich es für denkbar, daß eine Ladezustandsüberwachung oder eine sonstige Meßleitung zum Akku geführt ist und das Notebook ohne diese Art von Rückmeldung abschaltet. In diesem Fall könnte es helfen, einen Teil des Akku-Innenlebens dranzulassen oder zu simulieren.

Zur Wiederbelebung: Ich habe einen Sony-Camcorder, ca. Baujahr 1988, das war eines der 1. Geräte mit Li-Akkus überhaupt. Benutze ich den ein halbes Jahr nicht, so ist die Spannung an den Klemmen unter 2V statt 6,2 (oder 6,8?) Nennwert. Das Sony-Ladegerät zeigt mir an, daß der Akku defekt sei und lädt ihn nicht. *Mir* hilft es bei *diesem Akku* ihn einige Minuten mit einem 9 Volt-Fischertechnik-Computing-Netzteil zu "quälen". Er wird ein bischen warm. Ich hänge ihn 20-40 Sekunden dran, probiere es dann mit dem Sony-Gerät und wiederhole dies, bis es geht.


----------



## cmm1808

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten.

Notebook: IPC von 1999

Fehlerbild:
Notebook kann nicht eingeschaltet werden, LED blinkt schnell, laut Beschreibung heißt das Ladestand zu niedrig.
Wird das Netzteil angeschlossen, blinkt die LED rot, laut Beschreibung heißt das Akku hat niedrigen Ladestand und wird jetzt geladen.

Normalerweise dauert es 2-3 Std., dann leuchtet die LED dauerhaft grün,
das heißt Akku ist geladen.

Momentan geht die LED nach ca. 1-2 Std. ganz aus.
Das Gerät kann dann auch nicht eingeschaltet werden; beim Versuch schnell blinkende LED, s.o.

Dieser Effekt trat über Nacht auf. Abends wurde das Gerät noch genutz, am anderen Tag trat das Fehlerbild auf.

Zottel: kann ich zur Wiederbelebung ein normales Labornetzteil nehmen?
Auf welchen Wert stellst Du die Strombegrenzung ein?

Kann man feststellen, welche Kontakte am Akku die "Ladekontakte" sind.
Der Akku hat mehrere Kontakte mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen.
Gibt es irgendwo Unterlagen zur Beschaltung von Akkus?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ralle

Irgendwann sind auch Li-Akkus einfach hin, bei meinem Dell starb ein Akku praktisch vor meinen Augen, ich hab in auseinandergenommen, eine Zelle war durch, das wars dann.


----------



## Zottel

cmm1808 schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel: kann ich zur Wiederbelebung ein normales Labornetzteil nehmen?


Ja


> Auf welchen Wert stellst Du die Strombegrenzung ein?


Erstmal so klein wie möglich. Falls es überhaupt geht, muß die Leerlaufspannung an den Klemmen des Akkus nach der "Behandlung" ein bißchen höher sein.


> Kann man feststellen, welche Kontakte am Akku die "Ladekontakte" sind.


Vielleicht kann man es anhand der Verdrahtung sehen, wenn man den Akkupack öffnet. Dann kann man auch jede Zelle einzeln kontrollieren.


> Der Akku hat mehrere Kontakte mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen.
> Gibt es irgendwo Unterlagen zur Beschaltung von Akkus?


Keine Ahnung. Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo ein Forum für Notebooks...


----------



## edison

Für solche Fälle hab ich mir jetzt ein ALC 8500 Expert von ELV zugelegt.
In den Akkus sind meistens noch Ladeschaltungen eingebaut - daher würde ich den Versuch, den Akku mittels Netzteil wieder zum Leben zu erwecken tunlichst unterlassen. Evtl kannste ja das Gehäuse aufbrechen und so direkt an die Zellen herankommen ?
Gibts im Bios eine Akkukalibrierungsfunktion ?
Wenn Du nicht weiterkommen solltest schreib doch mal


----------



## Jim Knopf

Das gute Gerät von ELV hab ich auch. Ist ganz gut. 
Also bei meinem Akku war sowas wie ne Resettaste dran nachdem ich die gedrückt hatte hat er wieder geladen.


----------



## cmm1808

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.

Im Bios gibt es leider keine Kalibrierfunktion.Am Akku selber ist auch leider kein Reset.

hab den akku im Moment bei nem PC Freak geparkt.
Mal sehn ob`s hilft.
Wenn nicht werde ich mich noch mal melden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Lars Weiß

IPC Notebooks funzen normalerweise auch ohne Akku, wenn nicht ist was am Ar...
Am besten kauft man da erst ganrnix, hab selten so beschissen verarbeitete Notebooks gesehen.

Wenn du Ahnung von der Materie hast nimm dir ein Labornetzteil und lade den Akku von Hand.
Spannung begrenzt au 4.2V pro Zelle, Strom begrenzt auf 1 x C. Nennspannung pro Zelle ist 3.7V, 
auf den Wert kommt man in der Regel auch wenn man die Akkunennspannnung durch 3 oder 4 teilt.

Allerdings sind, wie Zottel auch schon gesagt hat, LiIo und LiPo nur mit äusserster Vorsicht zu behandeln,
die Dinger sind Brandbomben.


----------

